# My Pigs (Soon to be Bacon)



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

These are the pigs I'm raising for market. I've had them since June. They have a date with destiny on the 18th. I've named them, There is Hambone, Bacon, Pork Chop,Bacon Bits and Breakfast.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Another view


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

ig:`S ig:`S ig:`S. 

Pigs are neat & fun to raise animals as long as you never feed them meat. I had as many as 27 at one time that I raised until it got to expensive and I dumped the ig: business.

At the store yesterday I bought a fully cooked (Bone-In) Ham for 69-cents a pound. I could never raise a ig: that cheap.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *ig:`S ig:`S ig:`S.
> 
> Pigs are neat & fun to raise animals as long as you never feed them meat. I had as many as 27 at one time that I raised until it got to expensive and I dumped the ig: business.
> ...


I'm not raising these pigs to save any money. God knows, this is the most expensive pork I've ever bought. I started with eight and am now down to five. Lost one to pneumonia and two others had prolapsed rectums. One of those had surgery at the vets, brought her home and found her dead the next day. The other I decided not to put the cost of surgery into her so we processed her. I got 30LBS. of sausage.

I raise them because I enjoy it and I know what is and what isn't going into them and ultimately into me.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice Argee. They are kind of cute though... i dont know if i could bring them to slaughter.... i guess id rather not see my meat brutally killed prior to my enjoying it...


Do you get a lot of meat from each pig? what do you think it cost' per pound to do it.. it may cost more but i am sure they are raised better than store bought ones..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> * The other I decided not to put the cost of surgery into her so we processed her. *


Just found that amusing in a very morbid way I guess....
What happened to ole' Missy --- We processed her and here she is ---- HMMM Bacon....

(WELL WHAT DO YOU EXPECT --- THIS IS POST #666 FOR ME!!!)
:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:

Can you tell me from which parts of the pig do they get like the HAM, PORK CHOPS, BACON, ETC?

Making me hungry --- I don't think I could have pigs --- I would want to eat them all. 

Andy ig:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Morbid indeed!! But kinda funny too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> 
> *nice Argee. They are kind of cute though... i dont know if i could bring them to slaughter.... i guess id rather not see my meat brutally killed prior to my enjoying it...
> 
> Do you get a lot of meat from each pig? what do you think it cost' per pound to do it.. it may cost more but i am sure they are raised better than store bought ones.. *


I wouldn't say *brutally* killed. It's not like they're bludgeoned to death. A well placed bullet, slit their throats, it's all over in seconds. I know that may sound cold, but I raise them for that purpose. They are not pets. I give them food names so I don't lose sight of where they're going.

Pigs will go to slaughter when they are 200 - 250LBS. They will yield 50-60% of usable meat and bones.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*stop one at 150-200*

and do this


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*beer*

The pig drank all those beers on the ground,keeps it moist while cooking.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: beer*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *The pig drank all those beers on the ground,keeps it moist while cooking. *


Now, that is QUITE morbid....I mean is the pig killed before the fiery execution or during? ----- I would rather my meat (I guess) 
look less like an animal half-baked to death with a fiery crisp hide and smoked head. Or is it just me? :skull: :skull: :skull: 

Dunno...It might be fun for the Tractorforum.com party. ----- ig:

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*sheltered life*

Andy, 
You are pulling my leg right? Of course the pig is butchered before it is roasted. In fact it is a lot more work to get a pig ready for the spit .They have to be scraped to remove any hair or bristle on the skin.
When you roast one like that a lot of people at the party think oooh I'm not eating that poor thing,until they smell it cooking.When it is done you have to beat them back,just to slice it up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Slipshod,

I figured you all knew I was kidding since Louisiana/Cajuns are known for Cochon de lait. This is one of Acadiana's most famous and most delectable dishes -- marinated, pit-roasted young suckling pig, sliced thin and served with gravy, on a plate or on a po-boy. The mere aroma of this dish is enough to make your knees buckle, not to mention the taste. I was just trying to get the goat stirred up and have some fun. In Louisiana, it is a special treat!!! ig: ig: ig:

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*souee-souee*

Andy,
Bar-be-que is me,if it runs ,flies, or swims,it goes over the charcoal and hickory chips


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*piggy*

As a matter of fact I get to go to a lot of parties because of my roasting skills.:eat:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

what other animals (game or farm) do you guys like to chow down on?

Some of the ones I've tried:

Deer
Black Bear
Rabbit
Moose (the best of the bunch)
Elk
Squirrel
Snake
Bison
Wild Turkey (the game animal)
Wild Turkey (the bourbon) 
Pheasant
Duck
Geese

Just about anything I will try, but most I won't eat after initially trying.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Leo*

Your list plus add possom,raccoon,and muskrat.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*also*

dove and quail


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Slipshod, you are on a POSTING CRAZE today.  --------
HAHAHA

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Andy*

It is good practice ,say a lot and maybe say nothing at all.Someday I want to run for office.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Pass the BBQ sauce.

I'm the person standing off in the distance during prep... not sure if I could go through the raise it and kill it process. BUT, I will be the one getting in the line over and over again at a pig roast. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I just can't bring myself to eat possum and racoon. I know my dad has eaten dog and cats when he was in Japan!

That's just wrong!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I just can't bring myself to eat possum and racoon. I know my dad has eaten dog and cats when he was in Japan!
> 
> That's just wrong! *



It all taste like :chicken::lmao: leolav I have eaten just about everything growing up down here. When your dad and your grandparents are true Cajuns you grow up eating some out of this world food. And i mean that in a good way meaning it taste good when it cook right :eat: And i will try anything once:barf: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I just can't imagine cooking up Fido and Miss Kitty in a stir fry. To me that gets a little out there. As far as possum is concerned, that looks too close to a rat in my opinion. 

Jody:

Are you trying to post without me knowing??? I've been on here all day. Almost done for the day though, the wife and kids are home any minute and I will have to do my share to get the boys ready for bed.

Twins are a blast, but alot of work.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I just can't imagine cooking up Fido and Miss Kitty in a stir fry. To me that gets a little out there. As far as possum is concerned, that looks too close to a rat in my opinion.
> 
> Jody:
> ...


Never ate Fido and Miss Kitty in a stir fry that i know of:smiles: I might have lord knows i ate my share of Chinese food who knows what you eat when you go to those places:smiles: 

And how can i post without you knowing about it. I just started for the day. To busy at work to stay on here just have lunch and i had to send emails out to some people so i couldn't post at lunch.:cpu: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: beer*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *The pig drank all those beers on the ground,keeps it moist while cooking. *


I imagine it didn't care to much when you cranked the heat up. 
:lmao:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We raise pure-bred beef cattle, mainly for breeding stock, but the animals with lesser desireable traits go for meat. All of our cattle are like pets to us,they all have names like Rosebud, Ettiquette, Dutchess, but that doesn't stop us from eating them. We prefer to butcher our own as there is less stress to the animal than if it is trucked to a killing facility first, and less stress means more tender, better tasting beef. 
At one time we were in the freezer beef market, butchering up to 50+ head in the fall and 25+ in the spring. I quite enjoyed the work, it beat the he11 out of killing trees!!  I grew up doing this, before I was old enough for school, my job was to hold a leg while my mother skinned it out. Farming certainly teaches kids some life-lessons.:lmao:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I see it all Jody. I'm sure you will be conspiring to figure out a way though!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: My Pigs (Soon to be Bacon, Are)*

Well, we loaded and hauled pigs all morning. My pigs are well on the way to becoming bacon. We took in two loads in a small horse trailer, first one was my 5 and the second load was my buddy's 3. We hadn't even finished all the paperwork yet, and half of them were processed along with several steers. They have quite an operation going. They put the animal in a squeeze chute and when they kill it, it never touches the floor again. I've had steers, etc. done at other slaughter houses, but this is by far, the nicest facility I've seen.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hey you can*

Argee You can send a ham down here if you want:eat: Be happy to take it off your hands:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Hey you can*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> 
> *Argee You can send a ham down here if you want:eat: Be happy to take it off your hands:smiles:
> Jody *


:eat:
You won't have to take it off my hands, you'll have to take it off my hips after I eat it...
:eat:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*So did the pigs meets their DESTINY on the 18th?*

Did the pigs officially become bacon on the 18th as promised? 

ig: :devil: ig: :devil: ig:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

man that pig roast makes me hungry....


so do the pigs you raise taste much better than store bought? can you tell the difference? ivew been toying with getting a pig or a half cow (already raised and butchered) sorry no mallets to the head or bullets to the animals for me.. i sure like eating them, just not to keen on killing them..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Loading Pigs in the pouring rain*

Now that I've had a day to reflect on it, yesterdays events were rather comical. I've had the appointment with the processor for a couple of months, so come rain or shine, the show must go on.

As fate would have it, it was pouring rain when it came time to load the pigs. My two buddies were to be at my place at 7:00AM with their pigs (3) to help me load mine (5) in the trailer so we could make the 9:00AM appointment at the processors 30 miles away. Well when I went out at 6:30 to hook the trailer to my truck it was pouring. The weather report said it was going to keep raining all day. I had the trailer backed up to the fence and a portion of the fence taken out by the time they showed up at 7:30 with just one pig in the back of his 4WD (need a ladder to get in the back end of it) Ford pickup. When I looked at these boys (they're in their early 30's so they're boys to me) all covered with pig [email protected]# from head to toe, I casually asked where the other two pigs were. Well it seems after struggling getting the one 230 lb. squirming gilt in the truck, they let their guard down on the other two. When they opened the gate to get another one on, one decided it was time to make a break for freedom. After a 15 minute chase around the barn, the house and the perimeter of his 33 acres they got it contained and back in the pen, all this in the pouring rain mind you. At this point, they were just to wore out to pick the other two up the required 4+ feet to get them in the back of the truck. So needless to say, they showed up at my place with one pig and banking on the hope that I would take the trailer down to pick the other two up. I was a little leary that if we loaded all the pigs together at once they would probably fight and if we went back down to his place we'd never make to the appointment on time. So it was decided that we would make two trips. We loaded my 5 onto the trailer with minimal problems . The one big boar that I thought might give us problems, jumped into the trailer on his own after witnessing a couple of squealing gilts being coaxed on. We then drove the now 45 mile trip back to his place to get the other two. It was uneventful. 

Of course my one buddy rode with me to the slaughter house for both trips. I had to keep reminding him to role his window down because of the lingering oder wafting off his clothes. 

All in all, it's a day I'm glad is over, but the comical antics of my two friends will make it one worth remembering. And of course as time dims the memory of the event, I will embellish the story so it's never forgotten.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *man that pig roast makes me hungry....
> 
> 
> so do the pigs you raise taste much better than store bought? can you tell the difference? ivew been toying with getting a pig or a half cow (already raised and butchered) sorry no mallets to the head or bullets to the animals for me.. i sure like eating them, just not to keen on killing them.. *


I don't do any of my own butchering. I just need to get them to the slaughter house and tell them how I want them cut and packaged. Then go back and pick up my cut and wrapped pork.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: So did the pigs meets their DESTINY on the 18th?*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Did the pigs officially become bacon on the 18th as promised?
> 
> ig: :devil: ig: :devil: ig: *


They had several processed before we even left the facility. To kill, clean and skin and move to the cooler takes about 20 minutes per pig.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

so if you did 5 pigs how much meat do you get? are you talking about 500lbs of pork? 

what about the taste? is it better than store bought? can you tell the difference?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *so if you did 5 pigs how much meat do you get? are you talking about 500lbs of pork?
> 
> what about the taste? is it better than store bought? can you tell the difference? *


A 200 lb. pig will yield approx. 65 - 70% of meat, bones, organs, and lard.

Yes it is better than store bought. The comforting thing about raising your own meat, be it hogs, poultry or beef is that you know whats going into and into you eventually.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I don't do any of my own butchering. I just need to get them to the slaughter house and tell them how I want them cut and packaged. Then go back and pick up my cut and wrapped pork. *


Wiping the blood off of your own hands, Argee? :skull: 
How do they slaughter them - slit and hanging or some other method? Any ideas? Yummy Bacon, Pork and Ham!!! ig: 

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Loading Pigs in the pouring rain*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Now that I've had a day to reflect on it, yesterdays events were rather comical. I've had the appointment with the processor for a couple of months, so come rain or shine, the show must go on.
> 
> As fate would have it, it was pouring rain when it came time to load the pigs. My two buddies were to be at my place at 7:00AM with their pigs (3) to help me load mine (5) in the trailer so we could make the 9:00AM appointment at the processors 30 miles away. Well when I went out at 6:30 to hook the trailer to my truck it was pouring. The weather report said it was going to keep raining all day. I had the trailer backed up to the fence and a portion of the fence taken out by the time they showed up at 7:30 with just one pig in the back of his 4WD (need a ladder to get in the back end of it) Ford pickup. When I looked at these boys (they're in their early 30's so they're boys to me) all covered with pig [email protected]# from head to toe, I casually asked where the other two pigs were. Well it seems after struggling getting the one 230 lb. squirming gilt in the truck, they let their guard down on the other two. When they opened the gate to get another one on, one decided it was time to make a break for freedom. After a 15 minute chase around the barn, the house and the perimeter of his 33 acres they got it contained and back in the pen, all this in the pouring rain mind you. At this point, they were just to wore out to pick the other two up the required 4+ feet to get them in the back of the truck. So needless to say, they showed up at my place with one pig and banking on the hope that I would take the trailer down to pick the other two up. I was a little leary that if we loaded all the pigs together at once they would probably fight and if we went back down to his place we'd never make to the appointment on time. So it was decided that we would make two trips. We loaded my 5 onto the trailer with minimal problems . The one big boar that I thought might give us problems, jumped into the trailer on his own after witnessing a couple of squealing gilts being coaxed on. We then drove the now 45 mile trip back to his place to get the other two. It was uneventful.
> ...


Very interesting reading! How much would you say you had invested in your 5 pigs for this past 6 months or so? Just curious as others have mentioned the problems with disease, death and the overall expense of having your own pigs. How much did they cost to buy, maintain, feed vs. how much meat you can get from them? Plus, how do they keep track of "your pigs" at the processing plant? You might bring in fresh pig meat only to leave with Hormel and Jimmy Dean factory fresh spam.  J/K

Andy
ig: ig: ig:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Wiping the blood off of your own hands, Argee? :skull:
> How do they slaughter them - slit and hanging or some other method? Any ideas? Yummy Bacon, Pork and Ham!!! ig:
> 
> Andy *


Not really wiping blood off my own hands. I had to kill one earlier this year because of a prolapsed rectum. I only ended up with 30 LBS of sausage.

I take them to the slaughter house because they're a licensed USDA inspected facility and if you want any further enhancements done, ie:smoking hams and bacon, it has to come from that type of facility. A USDA inspector is present when you deliver the animals, he witnesses the kill and inspects the meat, organs, etc. for any disease. The kill process is quick and easy. They slit the throats and hang them by the back legs so they bleed out completely. They only slit the jugular so the wind pipe is still intact so the lungs can still function, which allows for total bleed out. I know this may sound cruel to some people, but it's over in seconds.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Loading Pigs in the pouring rain*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Very interesting reading! How much would you say you had invested in your 5 pigs for this past 6 months or so? Just curious as others have mentioned the problems with disease, death and the overall expense of having your own pigs. How much did they cost to buy, maintain, feed vs. how much meat you can get from them? Plus, how do they keep track of "your pigs" at the processing plant? You might bring in fresh pig meat only to leave with Hormel and Jimmy Dean factory fresh spam.  J/K
> 
> Andy
> ig: ig: ig: *


If I was to count the 3 pigs I lost, *WAY TO MUCH*
I purchased the piglets back in April for $50 each. The feed which consists of ground corn, soy and alfalfa runs $9-10 per 100LBS. I fed a little over 3000 LBS this year. I buy it fresh ground from a farmer about 25 miles south of here in 500 LBS installments. There is also the penicillin, and vet bills.

I mark each pig with a # when I take them to slaughter. The slaughter house in turn, keeps that # and my name with each carcass. It's a matter of trust for the most part. Where I take them, they are an old firm with many happy clients, me being one of them. 

I sell them for $1 on the hoof. The kill fee, cut and wrap and any smoking is up to the buyer. I deliver them to the slaughter house and thats the end of it for me, I give the buyer a number to give with my name when they call to to give cutting instructions to the butcher. It works out pretty well.

I don't get rich raising pigs. I do it because I enjoy it and usually it keeps the cost of the one I keep for myself at a minimum. Not so this year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Not really wiping blood off my own hands. I had to kill one earlier this year because of a prolapsed rectum. I only ended up with 30 LBS of sausage.
> 
> I take them to the slaughter house because they're a licensed USDA inspected facility and if you want any further enhancements done, ie:smoking hams and bacon, it has to come from that type of facility. A USDA inspector is present when you deliver the animals, he witnesses the kill and inspects the meat, organs, etc. for any disease. The kill process is quick and easy. They slit the throats and hang them by the back legs so they bleed out completely. They only slit the jugular so the wind pipe is still intact so the lungs can still function, which allows for total bleed out. I know this may sound cruel to some people, but it's over in seconds. *


Just kidding about the "blood on your hands" --- I just wanted to find an excuse to use the :skull: :skull: :skull: smilie! I did not know there was so much inspection related issues with the slaughter house process. Plus, I figured that the slaughter house facility would also pass the meat along the line for cutting, smoking and/or final butchering --- like a one shop -- drop em, cut em and pack em up shop. ig:

Thanks for the info.
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Loading Pigs in the pouring rain*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *If I was to count the 3 pigs I lost, WAY TO MUCH
> I purchased the piglets back in April for $50 each. The feed which consists of ground corn, soy and alfalfa runs $9-10 per 100LBS. I fed a little over 3000 LBS this year. I buy it fresh ground from a farmer about 25 miles south of here in 500 LBS installments. There is also the penicillin, and vet bills.
> 
> ...


What do you mean, you sell them for $1 on the hoof? Thanks for all of the info! BTW, how long have you been raising pigs & what type/breed of pig is it that you raise (or that is common for food)?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> 
> *Just kidding about the "blood on your hands" --- I just wanted to find an excuse to use the :skull: :skull: :skull: smilie! I did not know there was so much inspection related issues with the slaughter house process. Plus, I figured that the slaughter house facility would also pass the meat along the line for cutting, smoking and/or final butchering --- like a one shop -- drop em, cut em and pack em up shop. ig:
> 
> ...



No offense taken.:smiles:

Michigan, is one of a very few states that have very stringent policies on the handling of meat commercialy.:fineprint


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Loading Pigs in the pouring rain*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> 
> *What do you mean, you sell them for $1 on the hoof? Thanks for all of the info! BTW, how long have you been raising pigs & what type/breed of pig is it that you raise (or that is common for food)?
> 
> ...


Oooops! I meant $1 per pound on the hoof. The pigs are a mixed strain. Mostly Duroc and Hampshire.

I've been raising pigs ig: and other critters (Steers, etc.)':bull:' on and off for several years. Tried my hand at market gardening too.:buzz:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

interesting process argee... so the inspector must be there whenenver any meat is dropped off? 




Thats got to be an expensive addition to the meat processing... 
you have to pay his fee or does the butcher? sounds nice to be able to pick out how you want your bacon and to know where your food is from....



enjoy...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *interesting process argee... so the inspector must be there whenenver any meat is dropped off?
> 
> 
> ...


No, not when the meat is dropped off, but when the cattle or hogs come in live.

I'm sure it's included in the cost of the processing. A few years back Michigan introduced a new law stating that all processing facilities had to have a seperate facility for killing. Could not be done in the same building anymore. I'm not sure, but rumor has it, that it originated from the big boys lobbying to cut the small custom finishing houses out of the loop. A lot ceased their custom finishing operations because of it, they couldn't justify the cost of a new facility. The one I used to go to is 5 miles from here. It was real convenient, I would drop the critters off the night before, just put them in a stall, the doors were always open.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How about I send you a nice bag of fresh Louisiana "Admin Grown" satsumas and you send me a nice slab of "Argee's Best" bacon and ham?    

Argee is my piggy friend. ig:

:smiles:

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> 
> *How about I send you a nice bag of fresh Louisiana "Admin Grown" satsumas and you send me a nice slab of "Argee's Best" bacon and ham?
> 
> ...


:truth:
We might be able to work something out.edro:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *:truth:
> We might be able to work something out.edro: *


ig:
Hmmmmmmm... Maybe Argee has eaten all of the yummy ham and bacon for himself. Cmon, Argee ---- these sweet juicy satsumas are a rare site for certain up in chilly Michigan --- You could probably trade them for a cow or something. :bull:

HAHA.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *ig:
> Hmmmmmmm... Maybe Argee has eaten all of the yummy ham and bacon for himself. Cmon, Argee ---- these sweet juicy satsumas are a rare site for certain up in chilly Michigan --- You could probably trade them for a cow or something. :bull:
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the cost of beef lately? Right through the roof because of what I understand, MCD in Canada. It would take an orchard full of satsumas for one cow.
:smiles:

As far as satsumas for some of my fine pork, make me an offer!:smiles:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Have you looked at the cost of beef lately? Right through the roof because of what I understand, MCD in Canada. It would take an orchard full of satsumas for one cow.
> :smiles:
> 
> As far as satsumas for some of my fine pork, make me an offer!:smiles: *


GOBBLED GOBBLED ALL OF MY JUICY ig: MEAT, ARGEE????

No room left for juicy satsumas???? How about a nice box of satsumas for a slab of sweet hickory bacon? I mean a slab you could bruise Slipshod's leg with!!!   

Any takers? Piggy? 
ig: ig: ig: 

HAHAHA 
Let me know.

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *GOBBLED GOBBLED ALL OF MY JUICY ig: MEAT, ARGEE????
> 
> No room left for juicy satsumas???? How about a nice box of satsumas for a slab of sweet hickory bacon? I mean a slab you could bruise Slipshod's leg with!!!
> ...


Deal! My piggy is done and waiting for pickup. The hams and bacon are at the smokers and are a couple of weeks out.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Goodie Goodie my little frozen critter from the ig: house ----
Send me a huge slab of bacon and maybe some juicy ham (sweetening the sugar pot???) --- YUMMY YUMMY --- ig: ig: 

I will post pics of me chomping into it --- like a ig:

Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Uhhh... hello... pass the bacon please.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Goodie Goodie my little frozen critter from the ig: house ----
> Send me a huge slab of bacon and maybe some juicy ham (sweetening the sugar pot???) --- YUMMY YUMMY --- ig: ig:
> 
> ...


Those better be some pretty dam good satsumas' :smiles:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Have you looked at the cost of beef lately? Right through the roof because of what I understand, MCD in Canada. It would take an orchard full of satsumas for one cow.
> :smiles:
> 
> As far as satsumas for some of my fine pork, make me an offer!:smiles: *



Argee, right you are. BSE has closed the US border to Canadian beef, so your prices have raised significantly. On this side they're in the crapper!! 50% of Canadian beef production is for export, with the US as our biggest customer, so right now we're hurtin bad with some whole towns in the west pretty near belly-up.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Or is that empty bellied?

It's amazing with the import/export of beef. It goes both ways, then one way, then the other. It flip flops alot.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Argee, right you are. BSE has closed the US border to Canadian beef, so your prices have raised significantly. On this side they're in the crapper!! 50% of Canadian beef production is for export, with the US as our biggest customer, so right now we're hurtin bad with some whole towns in the west pretty near belly-up. *


We've had that in the west part of the country just a few years back. But it was because of the draught, farmers couldn't pasture their beef, had no hay and couldn't afford to buy any. The ones that could afford it were paying a pretty high premium. Hindsight always being 20-20, I wish I would have purchased some cattle to finish this last spring.

The old saying is * You can wish in one hand and sh#% in the other and see which one fills up first.

What is BSE?*


----------

